

Getting and Keeping Mentors - jason_tko
http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/02/11/10-step-guide-for-getting-and-keeping-mentors/

======
DenisM
This is a good advice but it only helps if you already have a list of mentor
candidates. How does one go abut finding the right candidates?

------
jason_tko
Good point. I'll write a follow up post on where I've found some of my
mentors.

